# Suggestions for coronas?



## Dipteran (Jan 1, 2000)

Surveying my stock, I see that I have a pretty good supply of marevas, and also of longer or fatter vitolas such as robustos, coronas gordas, and coronas grandes (and some even bigger sticks, though Churchills and the like are not my favorites). What I'm lacking is something in between the marevas and the bigger ones--i.e. coronas.

I'm looking for a corona that is quite gutsy, has some complexity, burns for a decent amount of time,and which I can lay down for 2-3 years before smoking. 

This group has tremendous expertise. Are there kind souls out there that could recommend some good sticks?

Thanks.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

One of my favorite sizes

Ramon Allones coronas
Patagas coronas
Bolivar coronas


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

Bolivar coronas. All 4 boxes I had recently (all 2001 production)were excellent.


----------



## ilikecigars (Mar 24, 2003)

how about cohibas, i just picked up a box from 02 that are quite tastey ......


----------



## Lusi (Jan 1, 2000)

Jerry,

I agree with Poker:

RA, then I'd give a slight nod to Bolivar over Partagas, although I love the Partagas as well (I find the Bolivar more complex, the Partagas satisfying for their gutsy full flavor--a question of mood, really). The SP coronas, when aged, are highly underrated, imo.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

dipteran
the best smokes i have(without doubt)are bolivar coronas from '98.like leonidas i had to get 4 boxes...just blew me away.

now after reading what poker and lusi said i will look harder for some RA coronas(i have looked for them (when in cuba)but cabinets of any size are not that easy to find ...)

back to the bolivars...they are not as powerpacked as the PC's but surpass them in flavour(i love the boli flavour).at 5 years they have not peaked and i feel that they will not have peaked in another 10 years.

derrek


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I have both the Boli 98s and the RAs, and I would have to say that I prefer the Bolis, but the RAs are nothing to sneeze at, better to get both of them and enjoy.:w


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Gotta back Poker 100% on this one. Got a cab of 02 RA Coronas that I have nibbled on...young and full of promise.


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

I too will have to back Poker's first choice. The RAC's are wonderful, just had one from '01 the other day and it was soo good! I do love the Partagas as well. I will add something to, may have just been me, but I got a hold of a couple boxes of '98 RYJ Corona's that were out of this world. They had such a rich complex smoke, great contruction too. I don't know if you could find any, but I think it worth a looksee!


----------



## sirwinston (Jan 1, 2000)

I have a 02 cab of RAC's also. Super cigars imo.


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

BOLIVAR!!!!!


----------



## Rhino (May 21, 2003)

I like all of the selections so far, but I have one suggestion that, if aged, would be an outstanding smoke.

H. Upmann Super Coronas

Lay them down and enjoy in about 3-4 years.. OUSTANDING.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

ya but rhino...upmann SC's aint coronas .the ones with a few years are nummy tho.

derrek


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Current stuff - Ramon Allones coronas or a bit smaller and a Monti #4. From '98 and before - Bolis, Montis, RA's, Punch, Partagas....or bigger I would agree on the HU super coronas.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*RE: Coronas*

I agree, Boli by far.

But, another one to consider is La Flor de Cano Selectos. They're relatively inexpensive because they're machine bunched, hand finished (there's also machine made 5 packs which should be avoided). Selectos from the same box can vary some, but in general, they are med-full bodied, very flavorful, and age really well. had a batch from '99 which I finished last summer. Yummy!


----------



## JORGE (Jan 1, 2000)

One Corona I've had that really stood out was the Upmann Corona. Not as full bodied as the Boli but very tasty.


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

Have two cabs of 4/02 RA Coronas (OSU Abr02) that are just great now and should become fantastic with some age.


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

in my opinion(for what its worth)

the best available coronas (true corona size)on todays market 

is the slr corona and an added bonus is they age fantastic

on another note by word of a friend i just picked up severalboxes of monte 3's and rat holed them in the long term coolers. 
word is they will be fantastic in the not so far off future.

k


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

jerry
just ordered the RA coronas today.still like the boli coronas lots.

derrek


----------



## LLKZ16 (Jan 1, 2000)

Well, I guess I am going to have to put my $0.02 into this.

I recently got in a 50 Cab of Partagas Coronas from 4/02 that are AMAZING. I too have the RAC in a 50 Cab from both 01 and 02. I am not going to knock the RAC because they are great. However, this new bach of Partagas Coronas are much more full bodied with a stronger kick.

JMHO


----------



## Lusi (Jan 1, 2000)

That's great news on the O2 Partagas Coronas--I've been wanting to pick up a Cab, and you've sent me to my cc, for if they're much more full-bodied than the 02 RAC, I'll be ecstatic.
-


----------



## LLKZ16 (Jan 1, 2000)

Lusi said:


> *That's great news on the O2 Partagas Coronas--I've been wanting to pick up a Cab, and you've sent me to my cc, for if they're much more full-bodied than the 02 RAC, I'll be ecstatic.
> - *


I hope they come in safely and are as good as what I was talking about.

BTW, what the hell is a cc......


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

> BTW, what the hell is a cc......


Its what your wife has & you pay for


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

Kerry-agree with you on the SLR Coronas with age-have some from 6/97 that are just fantastic. Have a box from '99 that are also awesome.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

I also personally like the Upmann coronas. I have some 98's that I think are good.

How about ERDM coronas de luxe... anybody have any opinions on those?


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I been stocking up on the La Flor de Cano coronas. Its their only currently hand made cigar in their line up thats rumored to be discontinued. If its not discontinued, I'll have a lot of aged boxes in the future LOL


----------



## sgoselin (Dec 12, 1997)

Mcgoospot inspired me to break open a box of SLR Coronas from 97. Wow, great cigar. Smoked it to the nub.


----------



## Lusi (Jan 1, 2000)

Poker--cc = credit card (I can't bear to utter the name!)

Best, Brit


----------



## drc (Dec 31, 1999)

poker said:


> *Its what your wife has & you pay for  *


I would say that poker offered the exact definition of 'credit card' straight from the OED.


----------

